# Moderator Plz Read.



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

I recieved this PM and I thought you might want to know about it:

==========================================================
From csheppard91

I'm a professional programmer and I've just started a brand new forum. If you sign up there I have plenty of professionals that will help you as much as they can.

Hope to see you there:

www.wiz*************sa.com/forum
==========================================================


Tut tut... didn't even answer my question...












C0B01


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

"Professional programmer" my 4r$3... 

===========================================================
My name is James (Cantley) Sheppard. I am a North Carolina resident, at the age of 16. I have
been programming since the age of 12, and enjoy it as lifes greatest passion. In the future, I
would love to become the leading Software Engineer at a fairly large company, and maybe someday own my own business.
As of right now, I am currently in high school and planning on going to a four year
college somewhere around the country. Well, that is my life story, and about all I got to say!
===========================================================


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if you still have the pm's, forward them to me...


then i could do something about it after seeing the actual forward.

this user's last post was in december, and now they are trying to recruit people.

this sorta thing is lame.


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Very lame indeed.. what the point? I've fwd the PM to you; let me know if you didn’t receive it.


C


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i got it.

i went and looked at that forum, and i'm still laughing.

i will make sure the rest of the mod team hears about it, thank you for bringing it up.

now if someone else gets one too....


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

WaltSide said:


> i went and looked at that forum, and i'm still laughing.



I know I know :laugh:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. As he broke our spamming rules, the user has been banned.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yah a couple of weeks ago I got one of those asking to help some new forum kind of thing with tech support.

not intersted; so i didnt look into it as I thought that type of recruiting effort from within this forum was VERY cheesey !!

In the future I will report any such further incidents.

regards

joe


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

unless there is a stock offering on his wonderful start up company.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Good one Rich !!!! ROFL


I like the way you think !!


----------

